# Out of Bounds Photography



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I recently discovered a technique on Flickr called Out of Bounds or OOB for short. Some of the photos out there are simply amazing so I decided to give it a shot. This is my very first try at OOB and I know I've got a ton to learn still but thought I would share my first attempt with everyone here. If you've ever done any OOB photos and have some suggestions please let me hear them! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

What's the difference, except for the perspective looking retangular frame bracketing the car?


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it looks pretty neat, but the entire pic seems a little dark or washed out. Probably just a brightness/contrast issue.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

thebmw said:


> I think it looks pretty neat, but the entire pic seems a little dark or washed out. Probably just a brightness/contrast issue.


Thanks. It wasn't the greatest photo to try the OOB technique on but it was my first try at it.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

oo thats so cool! how do you do that?


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Missmodena310 said:


> oo thats so cool! how do you do that?


A little bit of time in Photoshop.


----------

